# jigs for cues



## ppgr (Sep 18, 2004)

does anyone know where I can get a idea on how to make a jig for making pool cues


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

I don't know much about making pool cues. Looking for help from someone in the group.


----------



## ppgr (Sep 18, 2004)

thanks,need all the help I can get


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I once saw a TV show on this, they claimed the wood had to set for like 8 years and needed a lot of special handling, the cue were turned as I recall.

Did you try to do a search on "pool cue making" on Google?

I'm Clueless and cue less so good luck.

Ed


----------



## ppgr (Sep 18, 2004)

Yeah, It takes a long time to complete sure enough.It has to be turned in three stages and let it cure about six months between stages.Most people use a router and a jig to do it .Thanks


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

Ask your question on the following forum and maybe someone can help you

http://www.easypooltutor.com/index.php


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

I believe that forum is strictly the playing of the game(s) not the construction.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Wood magazine a long time ago had an article on router table turning. I guess you could do a pool cue that way, but it would be a little tricky. The first thing you would need to do is create two circles of different diameters. The circles are then put on each end of your stock. You then build a box to hold it, with a back, 2 sides and a bottom. This gives your circles something to ride on. A slot in the bottom of the box allows the box to slide over a bowl bottom bit. As you roll the stock over the bit it turns the square stock round, and as you slide the box left and right, that creates a tapered cylinder.

Even breaking a pool cue down into two pieces, it might be a little cumbersome to do on the router.

Hope this helps,


----------



## ppgr (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm using a 12"wood lathe to turn it with, but it requires increments of .001-.005 inches on the wraps and rings. That is where I'm having a problem building a jig. Thanks for your info.


----------

